# VRT 600hp clutches??



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey everyone, Im looking for a new clutch cause Im gonna be running a whole new set up and im gonna be pushing around 600 to 650 horses so Im wondering what is a good clutch that i can run? I really dont wanna spend 1700 for a twin disc but if i absolutely must then i will but what is everyone running for a high horsepower VRT?


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Isn't it correct to rate/buy the clutches by torque? I'm just asking... I'm about to go with Helix but don't really have any feedback info. May be UK guys here could chime in?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Yes you rate the clutch by torque anything else is backwards.
A twin disk is your best bet. If you looking to push the car and not have the clutch fall apart


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

I've been really happy with my Southbend Stage 5 that i got from CTS. It's been way more driveable than my Competition Stage 4.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

I bought a Competition twin disc clutch for my VR6 Turbo build. And I got a really good deal on it. Talk to Conn from Competition clutch he will point you in the right direction. I would not go with Spec Twin Disc I have heard A LOT of horror stories in the EVO forums and a lot of people on here didn't have much luck with the either.

:thumbup::thumbup:







:thumbup::thumbup:


Also ClutchMasters have been proven to be good and hold lots of power. But a lot more expensive then my Competition clutch.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

That looks identical to clucth master









is your comp bearing modiffied? Can you show pics


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's a few pictures of the release bearing. The clutch came with release bearing, alignment tool, and ARP flywheel bolts. 







































Also to repair this clutch it cost about $300. Which is pretty cheap compared to some others.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

well it looks like i'll be getting a competition clutch one then. Seems like the quality is definitely good. and another question, does it come with a flywheel too or no? Hope thats not a bad question but it looks like it does from one pic i saw


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Yep. Comes with everything to just put it in and go. Its the best twin disc clutch for under $1200 shipped. IMO :laugh:


I did A LOT of research before I picked this one out. I was going to go with ClutchMasters but I couldn't justify paying over $1500 plus shipping!!!


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

So they have the metal sleeve on the bearing also


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Bthornton10 said:


> I bought a Competition twin disc clutch for my VR6 Turbo build. And I got a really good deal on it. Talk to Conn from Competition clutch he will point you in the right direction.


my Competition stage 4 lasted just over 5000miles, and ate a flywheel in that amount of time. Chance i'd ever recommend a Competition Clutch to anyone - zero. Hopefully you have better luck with yours.

:beer:


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

What did they classify as "fixing" it. im going to a twin sometime this winter. Thinking about trying out the comp one. Since you can get them for alot cheaper too. 

TBT- Thats not the best of advice i have seen people destroy clutches for no apperent reason...stock, spec, clutchnet ect. One guys driveing isn't like someone elses. Some people are alot nicer on a clutch than you are.

But for the OP my clutchnet red pp and 6 puck sprung disk did about 5000 street miles 15 11 second passes and 5 10 second passes before it started to slip. and needed a new disk. Id suggest it. Drove almost like stock.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

05JettaGLXVR6 said:


> TBT- Thats not the best of advice i have seen people destroy clutches for no apperent reason...stock, spec, clutchnet ect. One guys driveing isn't like someone elses. Some people are alot nicer on a clutch than you are.


AWD cars are definitely harder on clutches than FWD cars, but can you list off some products that failed on you, but you still recommend them to people? 


p.s. my car is street driven. that clutch had no track time, no drag racing, and was broken in as per their instructions.

:beer:


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

I was going to use one of these next winter for the 4motion swap, but I want it to last. I had considered a custom flywheel and tilton twin. What are you using now TBT?


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

I called Tilton, Quartermaster, Spec, ACT and a BUNCH more companies and they were ALL way more expensive. I think Tilton wanted $1750 shipped. Plus to replace the disc and floaters they were about $450 for the repair kit and it didn't come with ARP flywheel bolts. 

TRUST me I did my research before I purchased the Competition clutch. I guess we will see what happens when I am done with my build but I am pretty confident that it is going to hold up and be a good clutch.

My brother in law has one in his EVO 8 and before that he had a Quartermasters he kept eating disc. So then he replaced the disc and sold the quartermasters and bought a Competition twin disc clutch right now he has about 20 passes on it from the track and about 15,000 miles on the clutch. But like I said we will find out in a couple of months. 


TBT how much torque are you putting down on your set-up?


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a Southbend Stage 4 and I made 610HP 567TQ on it. Runs beautifully I love it. Nice engagement, not too stiff and very drivable. Southbend :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm running a Spec twin disc in my car at the moment because i got a killer deal on it. I have probably 500 miles on it and 3 passes at the track. The car is on low boost right now and only making 450whp. It's getting turned up over winter and will definitely be seeing a lot more passes at the track next year so i'll see how it holds up.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

discussions about clutches are so hit an miss, I had a southbend stage 4 that pooched out at high 200WHP numbers in my b5 a4, while some guy a few posts up is makin 600whp on it and likes it. 


I going with a clutchnet red for my vrt build and see how that goes


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

24ValveGLI said:


> I have a Southbend Stage 4 and I made 610HP 567TQ on it. Runs beautifully I love it. Nice engagement, not too stiff and very drivable. Southbend :thumbup::thumbup:


the southbend clutches will hold a good amount more than the website says they are rated for

a stage 4 or 5 southbend will hold the power for much less $$$ than a twindisk

I had a clutchnet red pp and 6 puck sprung disk and liked it...tell them you're looking to make 600whp 600 torque and they will come up with something for you


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Clutchnet yellow pp and 6 puck sprung. No issues. Street driven for 2 years ~6k miles and probably 100 passes. Only ~400wtq though. Not stock, but streetable in anything other than traffic jams.

Cheap too. I think the disc was $90 shipped.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

Clutch net dual spring red pressure plate, 6 puck dist, 650WHP 550WTQ dyno on 26' tires, no problem here


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

zwogti said:


> Clutch net dual spring red pressure plate, 6 puck dist, 650WHP 550WTQ dyno on 26' tires, no problem here


Damn. That's impressive.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah thats pretty good and all but was that once on a dyno and that was it or is the car beaten on regularly pushing that much and also couple of track times? I had a stage 3 clutch when i dynoed my car and i made 595 to wheels and 545 torque and the clutch is only rated for 350 torque.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Gonna try DMMotors triple disc in 2011. Hope to be done with clutch issues.
Blew one Sachs sport setup on my 02A, SQS 02A gearset and one Clutchnet 4 puck on my 02M.
So tired off gearbox/clutch issues. Never had ANY engine problems, what so ever. And the car has been boosted since 2006. Last couple off years from 15-29 psi. Before taht i was from 8-15 psi.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh wow, I never even knew that someone was making a triple disc and its not that much more expensive then the twin disc. thanks for the help man


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

98rzvr6 said:


> Oh wow, I never even knew that someone was making a triple disc and its not that much more expensive then the twin disc. thanks for the help man


DM makes them for 02M gearbox only.
But yes, hope it will do the work.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

ooh yeah i saw that it says 2 disc, not 3 lol. Damn that sucks


----------

